# Premium sponsor section query



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If I post in this new section I can't seem to edit or delete my posts. Is this meant to be like this or are the permissions set incorrectly?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmm....seems to be fixed now :?


----------

